# If you mix these what will you get?



## luvmytobipaint (Jan 1, 2011)

If you were to mix a black and white tobiano stallion with a black and white tobiano mare, will you pretty much be guarenteed a black and white tobiano foal?

Thanks for your time!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Not necesairly.

It all depends on genetics.

Are they homozygous black? Are they homozygous tobiano?


----------



## alliswim (Dec 3, 2008)

Without knowing whether or not one of them is homozygous for tobiano, or if either of them is a red (e) carrier, you have about a 70% chance of black tobiano. There is also a possibility for black (about 23% chance), chestnut (1.5~%), or chestnut tobiano (4.7~%)


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Not only that allswim, there there is no guarantee how much of a pattern you would get either. You could get a very minimal or an extremely loud.


----------



## luvmytobipaint (Jan 1, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> Not necesairly.
> 
> It all depends on genetics.
> 
> Are they homozygous black? Are they homozygous tobiano?


Yes the mare is (she's been tested and it's in her paperwork).....and I believe (but not sure) that the stallion is too.


----------



## alliswim (Dec 3, 2008)

NdAppy said:


> Not only that allswim, there there is no guarantee how much of a pattern you would get either. You could get a very minimal or an extremely loud.


Very true!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

luvmytobipaint said:


> Yes the mare is (she's been tested and it's in her paperwork).....and I believe (but not sure) that the stallion is too.


They are both homozygous for black AND for tobiano?

If that is the case there is no other option but a black tobiano.


----------



## luvmytobipaint (Jan 1, 2011)

not sure on the tobiano but the black yes for sure.....I didn't know there was a test for the tobiano......thought it was just the pattern? Humm the things we learn everyday. So how would I know if they are for sure?


----------



## alliswim (Dec 3, 2008)

Only testing would let you know for sure.


----------



## luvmytobipaint (Jan 1, 2011)

Ok thanks for all the info. I'm gonna look in to that testing.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Horse Tests << You can check out the tests here.

With homozygous for black (no red gene), when bred to another black, you are guaranteed a black.


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

One way to kind of guess if a horse is homozygous for tobiano is if they have "cat tracks". Little black (in your case) spots as well as the larger patches of black in their pattern. 

Like this stallion displays, who happens to be homozygous for tobiano. 









It's not a surefire way of knowing, but a lot of homozygous tobianos have them.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

There are also heterozygous tobianos that have them. The only way to know 100% is to have a horse tested.


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

I know there are, which is why I said it wasn't a surefire way to know if the horse is homozygous, but since a large majority of homozyg. tobs do have them it could possibly be an indicator.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I was also clarifying that the only _sure_ way to know is to test for it since there are horses with cat tracks that are not homozygous. :wink:


----------



## luvmytobipaint (Jan 1, 2011)

Hummmmm.....I know my girl doesn't have any spots (cat tracks).....I don't believe he does either cuz they look almost identical to each other. So if they're not then what can the differences be? Just the pattern?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

There is no way to tell by looking at the pattern if a horse is homozygous for Tobiano. In fact, I have seen a filly that is completely solid that has tested **** for tobi. The only way to tell if she is **** or hetero is to test her.


----------

